# how much do I need to feed the fish??



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

have tank almost a month...in the space of 3 days Ive lost 2 mollies, a platy, and one catfish bottom feeder

I have 2 platys, one catfish, and a bunch of platy fry....15 gallon aqueon tank

I am going to start more frequent 25% water changes, change the filter, add soe more live plants etc

I did a test, amonia and nitrites high, nitrates low...

I want to make sure I am feeding them just enough...I was obviously over feeding them


also how often can i do 25% water changes without harming the fish


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If your ammonia level is high do a 50% water change daily until it is below 1ppm. Your tank hasn't cycled yet http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html is a good read to start. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html please follow this link if you ever start a new tank again.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dale gave great stickies! 

Feeding, I would crush a little every other day and watch them as they eat. If they miss a great deal, do a 50% waterchange to get the excess out.

On another note, is the tank the column tank? Just curious as to how many people have that one.


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ agreed...I didnt know about cycling aquariums and fishless cycles until I joined here...2 weeks after putting fish in my tank...and pet smart employees are USELESS for getting good information and tips

my recommendation to ANYONE starting this hobby...dont ask pet smart people anything...go to a local, privately owned fish/aquarium shop...ive been in a few lately, today even, and these people are knowledgable, helpful, friendly...this guy talked my ear off and was a STRONG proponant for fishless cycling...even called what I did "inhumane" but NOT in a condescending or insulting way LOL

I will eventually upgrade to a bigger tank...and will definitely do a fishless cycle


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

YES my tank is a column tank...hindsight being 20/20 I would NOT have gotten than one...too tall...I had to order tongs so I can rearange it...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I understand about the height. I myself got it specifically because of it. I placed two CFL lights on it instead of the single T5 light it came with( was having issues with the ballast) 

I am seeing if I can grow a nice little carpet. So far everything is surviving and the green ones seem to thrive. The test will be the reds.

I plan on getting the long planting tongs for it soon, just to help out. Could ya share a pic of yours?


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> I understand about the height. I myself got it specifically because of it. I placed two CFL lights on it instead of the single T5 light it came with( was having issues with the ballast)
> 
> I am seeing if I can grow a nice little carpet. So far everything is surviving and the green ones seem to thrive. The test will be the reds.
> 
> I plan on getting the long planting tongs for it soon, just to help out. Could ya share a pic of yours?


I will take a pic this sunday...hopefully AFTER the cloudy water goes away LOL
DO I need to post the pic on a pic sharing site end then post the url here?? Or can I paste a pic directly to the post??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can post to your gallery then upload here or post to a hosting site, either of which is easier.


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ sweet...will try and get a pic this weekend


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your tank is not cycled(I know this was said and think you are aware)watch your parameters.All food must be gone in less than 3 minutes.Any left is to much and will foul water.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Also dont change the filter media(you will be removing all your cultured bacteria, and restart your cycle) or wash it in tap water(chlorine kills off the bacteria your trying to grow).


----------



## mollyplaty2013 (Jan 15, 2013)

my filter has a biological holster cartridge and a cartridge (coal or some other substance in a mesh material)...the cartridge was brown, I changed it...left the biological holster alone

fish are doing much better...there are still some frys that are growing
I added 2 more catfish (julies, not cories) and a snail...they seem to be fine..playful
amonia levels are down to almost none, nitrites a bit high still, nitrates a bit low...added another plant as well...did a 50% water change fridat, saturday, and yesterday...and drastically cut down on the food...now I know what they will eat per feeding


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll feed my fish every other day or once every 3 days or something like that. They have been fat and happy for 5 months now.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I feed my fish twice a day but do water changes twice a week.


----------

